# MOK Miniraze



## Pier (Nov 13, 2021)

This seems to be the successor of Waverazor by MOK. I think it's the same team behind the Tracktion Waveform DAW?








It just came out and of course @Databroth already has a video on it!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 13, 2021)

Traktion distributes for MOK however I don't think they're Traktion devs. Hopefully this one is less ear-piercing than Waverazor.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Traktion distributes for MOK however I don't think they're Traktion devs.


They’re not


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2021)

“MOK is on a mission to unveil new, never-before-heard sounds. The company was founded by Rob Rampley, Taiho Yamada and Chris Compton—the designers behind acclaimed synthesizers including the Quadrasynth, QS Series, Andromeda, Ion, Micron, Fusion, Venom, BioTek and more.”


----------



## Pier (Nov 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> “MOK is on a mission to unveil new, never-before-heard sounds. The company was founded by Rob Rampley, Taiho Yamada and Chris Compton—the designers behind acclaimed synthesizers including the Quadrasynth, QS Series, Andromeda, Ion, Micron, Fusion, Venom, BioTek and more.”


Thanks, not sure where I got that idea from 🤔


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2021)

Pier said:


> Thanks, not sure where I got that idea from 🤔


Pretty easy: Tracktion DO distribute MOK’s other synth WaveRazor.


----------



## Pier (Nov 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Pretty easy: Tracktion DO distribute MOK’s other synth WaveRazor.


Taiho Yamada from MOK has posted more info on this at KVR:



> Some have noticed that we've released our Filtryg filter plugin, and now Miniraze, independently of Tracktion, and I'd like to clear the air. I have known Tracktion's CEO since we worked at M-Audio together and we are still on great terms. I am really thankful that Tracktion helped MOK get started by providing distribution and other much needed business infrastructure for us, and we're really proud to have developed their "Tracktion Presents" program with them, which has gone on to release Spacecraft, Hyperion and Abyss with other nascent synth companies. But the plan for MOK was never to become a subsidiary of Tracktion. Graciously, they are happy to be an incubator for new businesses, and are actually excited to see us begin to stand on our own. At any rate, we are good, and I don't want anyone to think ill of Tracktion because of anything MOK is doing in order to grow. They are totally our friends!


----------

